# Ausfahrbare/mobile Trennwand



## konkon (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir einer den genauen Begriff nennen für eine ausfahrbare oder mobile Trennwand? Habe so über google leider nichts gefunden.

Ich habe eine sehr offene Wohnung, nur Türen für Schlafzimmer, Bad und Wohnung. Ich wollte den Wohnzimmerbereich aufgrund der Geräuschkulisse (zum Treppenhaus hin, Schall soll nur nicht weiter munter quer durch alle Räume Schallen, brauche hier also keine Schalldichte Lösung oder Sonstiges kompliziertes) abtrennen mit einer ausziehbaren Wand oder ähnlich - aus Glas oder Holz hatte ich mir vorgestellt.

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2013)

Du meinst so etwas wie Paravent / Raumtrenner / Spanische Wand


----------



## Timblutaxt (11. Juli 2013)

Meinst du ggf einen Paravent

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...field-keywords=paravent&sprefix=parav,aps,143


----------



## NX-Reeper (11. Juli 2013)

Trockenbauwand


----------



## konkon (11. Juli 2013)

Im Prinzip schon, nur eben "massiver" und für die Wohnung wie als Wand, nicht als Deko - so wie die meisten da aussahen nach einer schnellen suchen.
Trockenbauwand? Möchte mir keine Wand setzen, sonst komm ich nicht mehr ins Wohnzimmer 
Etwas ausfahrbares oder schiebbares dachte ich, wie man es von manchen Garagen kennt, wo die Wand an der Decke klebt und man diese dann nach unten holen kann. Nur eben für die Wohnung - gibts da sowas oder wäre sowas alles Marke Eigenbau?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2013)

konkon schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon, nur eben "massiver" und für die Wohnung wie als Wand, nicht als Deko - so wie die meisten da aussahen nach einer schnellen suchen.
> Trockenbauwand? Möchte mir keine Wand setzen, sonst komm ich nicht mehr ins Wohnzimmer
> Etwas ausfahrbares oder schiebbares dachte ich, wie man es von manchen Garagen kennt, wo die Wand an der Decke klebt und man diese dann nach unten holen kann.


 wo die Wand an der Decke klebt und man sie nahc unten holen kann? ^^  so was hab ich noch nie gesehen ^^

oder meinst Du das normale Garagentor, das in Richtung Decke aufgeht? Da braucht man aber ne Menge Platz QUER zum Tor. bzw. zur "Wand", sie hier links: http://www.tor7.de/media/image/schienenlaenge-garagentor-freiraum.png  das muss ja "Ausschwingen" und braucht auch so Arme.


Wie groß ist denn der Bereich, den Du abdecken willst? Also zB 5m breit und bis zur Decke 2,5m oder wie genau? Und wie viel Platz wäre da noch zusätzlich an der Seite? Also, am besten wäre, du machst mal ne kleine Zeichnung Vogelperspektive - muss ja nicht genau sein, aber rein vom Prinzip her + die ungefähren Maße dranschreiben.


----------



## konkon (11. Juli 2013)

2 Meter, 2 Meter 50cm vielleicht?

Ok zur Seite ist sogesehen wie beim Garagentor dann kein Platz, bzw. Richtung Flur schon, sieht aber dann total bescheuert aus.

Ich habe nun meine Gesamte künstlerische Kraft in Paint walten lassen.
http://abload.de/img/unbenannty1a46.png <- Klick ; Schwarz = Wände, Blau = Idee

Kann ich mir nicht eine Leiste an die Decke montieren, siehe Blau, worin dann praktisch eine Trennwand drin hängt, welche üblicherweise im Flur an der Wand ist, sodass es nicht stört, und diese kann ich dann um die Ecke ziehen, sodass sie den Raum abschließt?
Von so einer Lösung schonmal gehört?


----------



## konkon (11. Juli 2013)

Oder eine schwenkbare Wand, sodass dann in der Deckenmitte etwas im Flur hängt, was die Trennwand um die Ecke schwenken kann.

Aber nicht, dass ich hier neue Dinge erfinde und morgen einer zum Patentamt geht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2013)

Bitte keine Doppelposts
So eine Trockenbauwand wäre dann schon die richtige Idee. Man spart 1 x 2m aus und setzt sich da eine Schiebetür davor.


----------



## Superwip (11. Juli 2013)

Ein schwerer Vorhang könnte auch funktionieren.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2013)

konkon schrieb:


> 2 Meter, 2 Meter 50cm vielleicht?
> 
> Ok zur Seite ist sogesehen wie beim Garagentor dann kein Platz, bzw. Richtung Flur schon, sieht aber dann total bescheuert aus.
> 
> ...


 also, rechts ist der Treppenhaus-Bereich, und das klene Stück links ist ein Gang, der zu Deinem Zimmer führt? Da würd ich echt einfach nur einen schweren Vorhang hinmachen inkl. Vorgangstange, den Du dann "nach unten" (bezogen auf die Zeichnung) wegschieben kannst, siehe mein Bild (rot = Stange, blau = Vorhang). Das sollte dann aber echt ein schwerer Vorhang sein, nicht ein dekorativer dünner für 10€

Wenn es ganz preiswert sein soll, dann könntest Du auch eine schwere Decke nehmen, also solche, die man zB gern fürs Sofa nimmt, wenn man sich da mal hinlegen und "einkuscheln" will. An die dann an einer der kürzeren Seiten Klammern dranmachen, die dann wiederum an die Vorhang-Stange kommen. Solche Klammern in der Art: http://csimg.shopwahl.de/srv/DE/000...FFFFF/url/seilklammer-vernickelt-fa-1-4-r.jpg die müssen natürlich groß genug sein und auch zahlenmäßig genügend, damit es hält, und die Stange muss natürlich auch was massiver sein als so eine http://picture.yatego.com/images/4c...n-d--8mm--lnge--1m--fr-axiale-befestigung.jpg


----------



## konkon (11. Juli 2013)

Nein Links ist der Flur, rechts ist Küche/Wohnzimmer - andere Räume weiter Links sind ja nicht weiter wichtig.
Diese ganzen Schalldämmvorhänge strebe ich, für den Preis bei der schlechten Wirkung und das hässliche Aussehen eines Duschvorhangs, nicht an. Ich werde mal in den Baumarkt gehen ob die mir vielleicht eine Konstruktion Vorschlagen können.

Danke vielmals


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2013)

konkon schrieb:


> Nein Links ist der Flur, rechts ist Küche/Wohnzimmer - andere Räume weiter Links sind ja nicht weiter wichtig.
> Diese ganzen Schalldämmvorhänge strebe ich, für den Preis bei der schlechten Wirkung und das hässliche Aussehen eines Duschvorhangs, nicht an. Ich werde mal in den Baumarkt gehen ob die mir vielleicht eine Konstruktion Vorschlagen können.
> 
> Danke vielmals



Ich versteh dann Deine Zeichnung nicht ^^  wenn die Sachen "links" egal sind, was bringt es dann, dort einen Schutz anzubringen, den du dort am Gang ja eingezeichnet hast ^^   ist es denn prinzipiell trotzdem korrekt, was ich einzeichnete, dass man nen Vorhang oder sonst was "vor den Gang" schieben kann?


Was immer geht: es gibt in Baumärkten diverse Platten aller Art, die kann man natürlich auch lackieren oder ne Tapete draufmachen, und mit Holz- oder Metallschienen könnte man die Platte dann auch auf/zuschieben. Es gibt auch richtige Schiebetürsysteme, aber die sind echt nicht billig...  vlt trotzdem mal schauen: vom Prinzip her wie hier ab Seite 34: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=schiebet%C3%BCr%20bahr&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.maxbahr.de%2Fsite%2Fbinaries%2Fcontent%2Fassets%2Fprospekte%2Fbauen%2Fmax_bahr_innentueren.pdf&ei=rCLfUZTTIsPNtAaZzYAw&usg=AFQjCNGtnrJ3xg4pVJx0wkMvHzHB7gEOug&bvm=bv.49147516,bs.1,d.Yms
  oder ein Schiebetür-Planer Wilkommen


----------



## konkon (12. Juli 2013)

Das Links soll den Flur darstellen, der aber ein paar Meter weiter dann bei der Haustür endet. Praktisch kann der Schall derzeit vom Wohnzimmer quer durch die Wohnung bis zur Wohnungstür - da kann man natürlich nicht laut machen, ohne dass Treppenhaus zu beschallen.
Imaginär: Oben und unten vom angedeuteten Flur links befindet sich Schlafraum/Bad. Aber das ist wie gesagt irrelevant, da nur nicht der Schall quer durch den Flur soll, da einerseits so Lautstärke ins Treppenhaus gelangen kann, und außerdem die Akkustik im Wohnzimmer noch mehr leidet.

Um eine neu gezogene Wand samt Tür spricht an sich ja nichts, ist die schlauste Lösung - Würde jedoch die komplette Optik der Wohnung zerschießen. Am schönsten wäre ja eine Wand komplett aus Glas samt Glastür, nur befürchte ich, dass man dies in der Dimension nicht in die Wohnung hoch bekommt, außer in mehreren Scheiben die dann wie bei einer Eingangstür durch einen Metallrahmen zusammengehalten werden. Nur will ich meine Wohnung ja auch nicht wie ein Krankenhaus aussehen lassen... 

So müsste es aussehen, damit es mir gefällt: http://www.plan-de.de/assets/galleries/81/amos_hamburg_glaswand_mit_schiebety_r.jpg oder http://www.plan-de.de/assets/galleries/81/amos_hamburg_glaswand_mit_schiebety_r.jpg
Ich werde da wie gesagt mal im Baumarkt vorbei schauen ob die mir da weiterhelfen können diesbezüglich. Es muss ja nicht den kompletten Schall schlucken, es soll nur die Akustik im Raum verbessert werden indem der Schall nicht durch die komplett Assymetrischen Räume wandert. Es kommt ja schon erschwerend hinzu, dass die Küche dann noch offen mit am Wohnzimmer hängt, und im Wohnzimmer Dachschrägen vorhanden sind... aber trotzdem Klasse Wohnung


----------



## stevie4one (12. Juli 2013)

Warum nicht einfach eine Glasschiebetür vor den Durchgang anbringen. Da kommt oben ein Schienensystem hin und unten an der Sockelleiste über dem Boden auch - fertig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2013)

Wenn es hell sein soll könnte man sich auch einen Rahmen mit Dachlatten machen dort zb. Plexiglas als Fenster einsetzen wie für die Schiebetür auch. Ist alles eine Frage des Preises


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2013)

konkon schrieb:


> So müsste es aussehen, damit es mir gefällt: http://www.plan-de.de/assets/galleries/81/amos_hamburg_glaswand_mit_schiebety_r.jpg oder http://www.plan-de.de/assets/galleries/81/amos_hamburg_glaswand_mit_schiebety_r.jpg
> Ich werde da wie gesagt mal im Baumarkt vorbei schauen ob die mir da weiterhelfen können diesbezüglich. Es muss ja nicht den kompletten Schall schlucken, es soll nur die Akustik im Raum verbessert werden indem der Schall nicht durch die komplett Assymetrischen Räume wandert. Es kommt ja schon erschwerend hinzu, dass die Küche dann noch offen mit am Wohnzimmer hängt, und im Wohnzimmer Dachschrägen vorhanden sind... aber trotzdem Klasse Wohnung


 so was wäre natürlich sehr teuer. Wie hoch muss die "Wand" denn gehen?

Das mit dem hochtragen der Scheiben sollte aber an sich anhand der Beschreibung kein großes Problem sein, die kann man ja quasi fast parallel zur Treppe halten und am Ende der Treppe dann schon wieder aufrichten, so dass man an sich auch um die Ecken kommen könnte - aber das musst Du natürlich selber mal checken ^^


----------



## Maxi79 (2. August 2013)

@konkon: Bin zur Zeit auch auf der Suche nach einer Trennwand, wie die in deinen Beispiel Links.
Wäre super wenn du berichtest, ob und in welchem Baumarkt du fündig geworden bist


----------



## Timsu (4. August 2013)

Du willst mit einer Glaswand die Akustik verbessern?
Das wird nichts.
Allgemein schlucken dünne Wände jeder Bauart nur hohe Töne.


----------

